# Sony Ericsson T630



## Wizard (Nov 16, 2004)

* 

Hey guys ...me plannin to get T630 ( Rs 10500 now with the box ) by the end of the year.


so i thgt it wuld be the right time to ask u people whether u reccomend this or not..
* 
*

Here are things I require....if u feel this is not worth ..reccomend another mobile which match this criteria.
**
Budget : Rs 10000
Manufacturer : Nokia or Sony Ericcson

Reqd Features : 65k Color Disp with Camera and Bluetooth

and Ofcourse good looking. 

*
*
Even if u have seen this Mobile put ur comment here ....coz i am waiting.

For people who are new to this model...here is the look ..enjoy 
*img60.exs.cx/img60/4140/T630_Black.jpg


Dont give replies here saying look @ this thread look @ that...I want here ur own perspective .
*


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 17, 2004)

Skip it, get the K500i insted, more memory & better cam


----------



## aadipa (Nov 17, 2004)

if bluetooth is not so important, get k500i  ........ period


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey wizard, I havee got Sony Ericsson T630.
Hav a look at this link
*s3.invisionfree.com/Computek/index.php?showtopic=246

I would like to tell you that 2mb storage is not enough. I am having the same problem.
U won't be able to take advantage of the future high quality services that are in the pipeline.
U are just goin to waste ur money.

If u can wait, wait atleast till mid Jan.




> if bluetooth is not so important, get k500i ........ period


Hey, u can't skip Bluetooth at all. U can share pictures, rintones, files, etc etc with your friends. U can even operate ur PC using bluetooth.
Thats the best part of my mobile


----------



## Wizard (Nov 17, 2004)

* well as rakesh said....even i feel bluetooth is necessary.

so k500i goes out of the picture ....and whts there in mid jan rakesh ??

any new models comin.. ?? *


P.S

Any other good Nokia mobile for this price ( 10k ) which also meet the above criteria. ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 17, 2004)

the K500i has data cable which is fastest, faster then bluetooth & also IrDA, bluetooth is good, but not something that U will miss when U have IrDA or cable, a 5 mb file takes 6 mins to copy in my cell

If not K500i & bluetooth is a must, go for K700i, or S700i but S700i is a fat fone

Also take a look at Motorola E398 if U R mp3 buff


----------



## Prashray (Nov 17, 2004)

You can go for SE K700i.


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 17, 2004)

Dude, go for the T630, since u want bluetooth
It looks awesome, and has amazing features for its price


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Nov 18, 2004)

Itz always wiser to wait for Jan.
All the big companies enter the battlefield  
One thing is for sure. Better quality services are slated for 2005 and u need a phone to match those services.
*2mb limit is not going to get u anywhere*
I wanted to wait. But one fine day my father bought this phone for me  as he was in good mood  
I heard from a company official  that Sony and Nokia has something to offer as a new year gift to the customers.

Btw when is Hutch goin to introduce services that employ EDGE technology??


----------



## Wizard (Nov 18, 2004)

> Btw when is Hutch goin to introduce services that employ EDGE technology??



* its already tere in my city....

humm...the more the features the more the pricing....so may be i will get a new mobile tis new year....but cant wait any later 
*

btw rakesh.....can u giv me a sample picture taken by ur T630 ...

u can send it to my mail id 
sanbomb2000@yahoo.co.in

Tnx


----------



## aadipa (Nov 18, 2004)

if bluetooth is imp. then take  a look at N6230, NGageQD or SE700i

with Nokias u can add SD/MMC card as plus
but NGageQD dont have cam... but u can add external cam if u need.


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 18, 2004)

well NGAGE(not qd) is a cool cell too 
its for 9k here 
Bluetooth 
Gprs
usb 
u can play games 
u have video player 
voice recorder
MP3 player 
Fm radio 
expandable memory(mmc card)
color screen (4096)
loud speaker
etc


----------



## Wizard (Nov 18, 2004)

aadipa said:
			
		

> if bluetooth is imp. then take  a look at N6230, NGageQD or SE700i
> 
> with Nokias u can add SD/MMC card as plus
> but NGageQD dont have cam... but u can add external cam if u need.


* hello guys


tanks for replies...well i got a NOKIA 6610 rite now so i dont want a mobile without a camera..so cam is a must...

and i dont wanna go for Nokia 3200 as tey dont hav a 65k color disp..( cams w/o 65k sukz )

and how much does this N 6230, cost ?

my max budget is 10500 Rs and I wanna get one before Jan ...

*


----------



## nixcraft (Nov 18, 2004)

T630 has some software problem, i sold that one and got N6230 (16K) quite good one comes with 32MB MMC and tons of stuff. If you can get that one go for Nokia. Sony got software problem and you may need to send it for upgradtion. Also bluetooth is good to share files btw lappy and mobile so go for Bluetooth


----------



## Wizard (Nov 18, 2004)

* See Now Different people hav different xplainations 

*

Btw I got a Nokia 6610 and wanna sell it ...so if any1 intrested lemme know..for details visit here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10100


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 19, 2004)

nixcraft said:
			
		

> T630 has some software problem, i sold that one and got N6230 (16K) quite good one comes with 32MB MMC and tons of stuff. If you can get that one go for Nokia. Sony got software problem and you may need to send it for upgradtion. Also bluetooth is good to share files btw lappy and mobile so go for Bluetooth


go for n gage which is just 8k and qd sells for 10k...

my sony T100 also had the same problem..., it does not catch signals properly..., i had to everytime use that (shit) outdoors , everytime, i get a call..., and i have lost many calls too. i sold that for a mere 900rs, i brought that for 3.4k.

or go for 3660, which is 12k, has all features of 6600, except 2X xoom.
n gage is my bet.


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 19, 2004)

mate, the best fone ur gonna get for 10.5k is T630
NGage QD is also an option, if it dosen't make u vomit


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 19, 2004)

Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> mate, the best fone ur gonna get for 10.5k is T630
> NGage QD is also an option, if it dosen't make u vomit


hmm, yes, wizard we will see which phone will make you vomit....
i told u all the shortcomings of SE....


----------



## Wizard (Nov 20, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Abhijit_T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shortcomings for SE ?? whts tht...u didnt tell me

and I jus wonder how it will look when u speak with Ngage...( if u speak with headset its ok...but otherwise  :roll:


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 20, 2004)

ok let me post the shortcomings ....
one thing needs to be clear...

1.SE phones do not come with 2 yr warranty and 1yr insurance
2.SE phones do not get as much money as nokia do , when u want to resell it.
3.SE phones has a lot of software problems and signal reception problems.
and besides 
4.nokia allows changeble covers
5. nokia has beter service centres (nokia care)

i tell u wizard, a friend of mine had T230 and it had signal reception problems.


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 20, 2004)

Wizard for what i thought you were to ditch you last Nokia phone for the Camera ...Nokia Qd doesnt have a camera.
  SonyEricsson will really serve you a lot better...the signal Reception Problem was solved way back ( If ever tehre was in the old models )...the newer models have a Lot better Reception than many Phone Around.
  And talking about friends ...hmmm my Friend has his Nokia 6100 Constanly Rebooting ...especially when the memory is full its hell of a slow browsing through menu...
   I think You should stick with SonyEricsson.. The Camera and Video options are lots better..After all isn't it the first reason you are Upgrading the Phone Wizard.


----------



## vysakh (Nov 20, 2004)

i think SE is better than nokia
and wizard, someone suggested k700i. i suggest s700i


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 20, 2004)

vysakh said:
			
		

> i think SE is better than nokia
> and wizard, someone suggested k700i. i suggest s700i


dude i think there is no phone in india as s700i....
u talk nokia was beter in a thread jus b4 this and now u say SE is better!


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 20, 2004)

Whatever the Fact of the matter is simple.... Wizard here ...our lovely Pal has clearly Suggested what he wants ...
1) He wants a Phone with a Camera 
2) He has a Specific Budget of 10.5k or So..
3) He already has used nokia Without Camera which he wants to sell now..
     And considering all his Facts to Facts Sonyericsson k500i Fits his budget and his needs... Its best for Wizard ....Whats the point in Us Fighting for the Company and Make ( Including me    )
    BEST OF LUCK WIZARD>>>


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 20, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> vysakh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, then u think wrong
No phone in India as S700i?
Why would u say that?


----------



## Wizard (Nov 20, 2004)

*

Thank u THank U...freshseason...grudge

Lemme Continue ....



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		


			1.SE phones do not come with 2 yr warranty and 1yr insurance 
2.SE phones do not get as much money as nokia do , when u want to resell it.
4.nokia allows changeble covers
		
Click to expand...


yes Grudge ur correct in these 3 issues....but i dont tink we got signal problems ...may be in few defective pieces...




			
				freshseasons said:
			
		


			I think You should stick with SonyEricsson.. The Camera and Video options are lots better..After all isn't it the first reason you are Upgrading the Phone Wizard.
		
Click to expand...


U got it correctly..CAMERA n Bluetooth Is the only thing im looking for....and nothin else ..coz my 6610 got others.




			
				drgrudge said:
			
		


			dude i think there is no phone in india as s700i....
		
Click to expand...


ur wrong this time grudge...
Well there is a fone called S700i ..Its a new model and its got a SUPERB digital camera ...
*www.sonyericsson.com/images/spgc/CWS31AFW_11307high_1500_0_4000.jpg

OK next..



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		


			And considering all his Facts to Facts Sonyericsson k500i Fits his budget and his needs... Its best for Wizard
		
Click to expand...

I went to a leading mobile dealer in chennai today ( Univesal )
he says tat this model k500 has got superb features but it lacks bluetooth...dont we tink its necessary 

and cost is little high @ 12.5 k

*www.sonyericsson.com/images/spgc/CWS31AFW_11305high_1500_0_4000.jpg

*


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 21, 2004)

Wizard said:
			
		

> drgrudge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wht abt: 
*5. nokia has beter service centres (nokia care) *

i tell, u a friend who has a signal reception problem in T230?
dont regret later then....


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 21, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> i tell, u a friend who has a signal reception problem in T230?
> dont regret later then....



  Please drgrudge ....t230 is a old phone with possible Reception problem...Somewhere down the line a year back i owned Samsung trueI and it had lots of Reception phone....does it mean that now every samsung phone now has reception problem ...( See not every true eye had problem....just my phone was defective thats it ...and i dont curse samsung's all phones  )
 Wizard ..may be you need bluetooth but really i dont think thats necessary so much if data transfer is all you want...i had t610 before upgrading to k500i which had bluetooth ..but then now i dont miss it  as now i am using infrared which is more simple than bluetooth thing..Morever i was a lot concerned with my Blutooth Dongle being left connected to Computer USB ..another open invitation for  Bluetooth Jacking ...or entry to my computer ...
    But still my Back is on K500i ....About the price can you search more..!! May be 500 here and there ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 21, 2004)

Well, U can always buy the phone without the bill, to save some money


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 21, 2004)

nixcraft said:
			
		

> T630 has some software problem, i sold that one and got N6230 (16K) quite good one comes with 32MB MMC and tons of stuff. If you can get that one go for Nokia. Sony got software problem and you may need to send it for upgradtion. Also bluetooth is good to share files btw lappy and mobile so go for Bluetooth



many of them  signal reception problems..., even now there is a signal problem

and sony erricson phones does not has expandable memmory too.


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 21, 2004)

Comparison BW T630 & K500i.. is here.. well.. ik500i is better i suppose..

*www.esato.com/phones/index.php/phone=108,cp=128


----------



## Wizard (Nov 21, 2004)

SO the difference b/w the 2 is

4X Zoom
12 MB mem
Video Recording...


and T630 has got bluetooth.....oki

@ grudge..

Since my Budget is Rs 10 - 11k , Nokia mobiles dont match
tats the problem

If i had Rs 15k ..then i wuld deftly go for Nokia 6600 .

The other fones which are available for 10k ( n 3200 ) dont hav a 65 k color disp...so i feel its not worth it .


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 21, 2004)

Dude.. u can get K500i for 10k without bill at chennai.. I just had a luk at Baazee prioces..


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 21, 2004)

Dude.. u can get K500i for 10k without bill at chennai.. I just had a luk at Baazee prioces.. check out.. Univercell is the costliest showroom in chennai.. they spend toooo much on advertisement..!


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 21, 2004)

If u have the budget for the K500i, then I suggest u go for it
But, unfortunately, the T630 looks so much sweeter
Especially the black one


----------



## Wizard (Nov 21, 2004)

Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> If u have the budget for the K500i, then I suggest u go for it
> But, unfortunately, the T630 looks so much sweeter
> Especially the black one




Perfect...WEL SAID Abhi

I got the same opinion....Black realy Looks good

U can say T630 is an entry level Camera fone...as its got all features but everythin upto a limit.


----------



## Sinnet (Nov 28, 2004)

doh
go for nokia 6600 
it's got 32mb inbuilt
and u can upgrade to 512 mb and it pwns all those SE phones 

btw
i thought wizard woz booted from digit forum 
neway congrats on still being here turd 
eNjOy


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 28, 2004)

wht world are u in sinnet? 
he is back from a long long time....


and he is gonna buy 6600 only.


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey My SE T630 hanged 8 times since my last post 
Not good when memory is almost full.
I deleted some pics and its workin fine now.
Btw, I can't post the pics as I didn't buy the data cable.


----------



## Sinnet (Nov 30, 2004)

lol 
i woz AWAY from the digit forum so i didnt know the updated news 
ok ?


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 30, 2004)

Go for K700i this is the best that carry overs all features..... check this link...

Link: *www.phonescoop.com/phones/phone.php?p=498


----------



## Aleena (Nov 30, 2004)

if u can afford the price, go for the K700i. coz it is superb. it has a bigger display more memory and more features than the T630. 
or u can buy a nokia 6230. it is a cool buy. coz i owned one. it is simply great. looking cool, small and executive. and the camera quality is superb. also supports mp3. and u can also upgrade the memory.


----------



## kaysquare (Nov 30, 2004)

i understand u are not planning to buy a motorola phone.
but  motorola e398 is a very good fone


----------

